# ÖL oder FETT für die kette? was nimmst du?



## trexler (16. Februar 2010)

bin imoment am experimentieren wie ich meine kette am besten schmiere daher wollte ich mal eure meinungen hören was nehmt ihr zum schmieren Öle Fette teuere fahrradfette?oder das billigste was es gibt? speziell schmutzabweisende?


----------



## sharky (16. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (16. Februar 2010)

Huch, ein Kettenschmierthread  Gar nicht lange, bis der nächste User mit der ganz dicken Suchfunktionkeule kommt


----------



## sharky (16. Februar 2010)

*SuFu!! *


----------



## R.C. (16. Februar 2010)

Wd40!


----------



## schnellejugend (16. Februar 2010)

trexler schrieb:


> bin imoment am experimentieren wie ich meine kette am besten schmiere daher wollte ich mal eure meinungen hören was nehmt ihr zum schmieren Öle Fette teuere fahrradfette?oder das billigste was es gibt? speziell schmutzabweisende?


das nehm ich auch


----------



## macmaegges (16. Februar 2010)

Rema  Tip Top Kettenspray

Find ich gut.

Bei meinem HÃ¤ndler gibts das fÃ¼r 8,90â¬ - 250 ml SprÃ¼hdose.


----------



## Gummidichtung (16. Februar 2010)

WD40 oder Brunox



obwohl, das greift glaube ich die Dichtungen an..........oder nicht

Also an die Narben kommt mir nur Balistol 


ich hol schon mal die Chip's


----------



## basti138 (16. Februar 2010)

Ballistol


----------



## sharky (16. Februar 2010)

Gummidichtung schrieb:


> Also an die Narben kommt mir nur Balistol




brennt das nicht, wenn man ein (waffen)öl auf eine narbe macht? 

meine naben öle ich garnicht, bei industrielagern auch reichlich unsinnig und hinter die staubdichtungen kommt 1x im jahr bei den low budget naben eine fettpackung. bei hope & DT braucht es nicht mal das

fett würd ich bei einer kette vermeiden, da es nur dreck zieht und die kette ruckzuck aussieht wie jahrelang nicht geputzt. der verschleiss wird da eher noch erhöht, da der dreck alles runterreibt

brunox und WD40 sind keine schmier- sonder kriechöle die für den einsatzzweck sicher auch nicht grad ideal sind

man kann sich nun streiten, welches kettenöl man nimmt, aber sicher kein fett oder kriechöl

m.M.n.


----------



## Opernfreunde (16. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (16. Februar 2010)

Boah wat fies... wo ich doch morgen früh raus muss... viel Spass noch 

Na komm, ganz ohne Tipp gehe ich doch auch nich: 
Ich halte immer kurz den Wasserschlauch auf die Kette und wenn sie dann wieder trocken ist zieh ich sie noch durch nen leicht öligen (fast jedes Öl geht) Lappen. High Tech pur!


----------



## Bartenwal (16. Februar 2010)

Aktueller Schmiermitteltest war in der Bike 02/2010. Leider nicht im Download aber bei http://www.testberichte.de/a/pflegemittel/magazin/bike-2-2010/194546.html. Ich nehme das Rohloff-Öl.

Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Haferstroh (16. Februar 2010)

Auf jeden Fall gibt Brunox oder Dabbliuhdie-forti nen richtig hässlich-schwarzen Antrieb. Das erste gepostete Beispiel (Flasche mit dem grünen Käppchen) genauso! Fett niemals, wirkt wie Pattex für'n Dreck!

Ich nehme irgendein Teflon-/Wachszeugs, Hauptsache keine schwarze Sabber am Antrieb! Runterwaschen tuts auch das beste "All wet conditions"-Zeug genauso.... 

Die beste Kettenpflege ist nach wie vor nach JEDER Ausfahrt Kette durch nen Lappen ziehen durch Rückwärtskurbeln, und dann nen leichten Teflonölfilm drüber, Kette weiter kurbeln und einarbeiten lassen, Rückstände nochmals mit dem Lappen weg, fertig. Mehr mache ich nie. Auch wenn ein 100km-Marathon bei englischem Landregen ansteht, denn wie gesagt, runterwaschen wird es JEDE noch so teure Spezialschmotze nach 10km...


----------



## Hamburger Jung (16. Februar 2010)

Nivea nehme ich immer, das schmiert auch gut die Hände


----------



## zippolino (16. Februar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> brennt das nicht, wenn man ein (waffen)öl auf eine narbe macht?


kann man balistol nicht sogar trinken?


----------



## astral67 (16. Februar 2010)

zippolino schrieb:


> kann man balistol nicht sogar trinken?



Und Wunden behandeln, Salat anmachen, Panzerketten schmieren, damit die nicht quietschen und der pöse Feind merkt, dass man kommt...und und und...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (16. Februar 2010)

zippolino schrieb:


> kann man balistol nicht sogar trinken?



Alles Fluessige kann man min. einmal trinken


----------



## Sickgirl (16. Februar 2010)

Altes Bettbahnöl vom letzten Ölwechsel an der Ständerbohrmaschine.
Druckfest, kühlwasserbeständig hält daher auch die eine oder andere Regenfahrt aus, zieht keinen Dreck, sparsam in der Anwendung, kostenlos


----------



## Der Toni (16. Februar 2010)

Ix 50


----------



## Haferstroh (16. Februar 2010)

astral67 schrieb:


> Panzerketten schmieren, damit die nicht quietschen und der pöse Feind merkt, dass man kommt.


----------



## punkt (16. Februar 2010)

seit längerem: http://www.in2dust.co.uk/Product_Info.html


----------



## MR-Y (16. Februar 2010)




----------



## Der alte Sack (16. Februar 2010)

extra vergine


----------



## sharky (16. Februar 2010)

zippolino schrieb:


> kann man balistol nicht sogar trinken?



berichte er, wie es ihm gemundet hat


----------



## foenfrisur (16. Februar 2010)

das hier:






hab ich irgendwann mal geschenkt bekommen...taugt ganz gut.


----------



## treter62 (17. Februar 2010)

Altöl 10W40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummidichtung (17. Februar 2010)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie du schmierst die Kette mit Bremshebeln?????????????????


----------



## tombrider (17. Februar 2010)

Bin auch Ballistol-Anhänger. Und ja, es ist biologisch abbaubar, desinfiziert, kriecht, reinigt, schützt vor Salz und Rost, verhärtet nicht bei Kälte, man kann seine Lederstiefel damit einsprühen, zudem verharzt es nicht und zieht keinen Dreck an. 
Nachteil 1: Hält nicht lange vor, muß man vor jeder Tour neu auftragen (am besten am Abend vorher), bei sehr langen, dreckigen Touren auch zwischendurch mal.
Nachteil 2: Es stinkt.


----------



## Falco2930 (17. Februar 2010)

http://www.veloplus.ch/AlleProdukte/Schmiermittel.aspx

http://www.veloplus.ch/pdf/fachinformation/putzteufel_oelmuffel.pdf


----------



## Raesfeld (17. Februar 2010)

Ich benutze C+M Kettenöl bisher keine Probleme. Das Fläschchen reicht auch eine Weile. Alle Kriechöle werden ja heiß diskutiert, schädlich oder nicht... aber nicht in diesem Thread...

Als nächsten kaufe ich mir das Öl of Rohloff


----------



## Hot Carrot (17. Februar 2010)

Ich benutze das Öl was ich immer benutze.


----------



## astral67 (17. Februar 2010)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Ich benutze das Öl was ich immer benutze.



Immer wieder und wieder? Wie machst Du das? Ist das Zauberei?


----------



## Burnhard (17. Februar 2010)

Olivenöl ist wegen der mehrfachungesättigten Fettsäuren besser für die Kette.
Und einmal die Woche gibts Fischöl, wegen der omega-3-Fettsäuren.


----------



## themanta (18. Februar 2010)

Kette bekommt das was das Auto auch bekommt...das billigste 15W40 ausm Baumarkt/Discounter. man kann auch ohne Probleme das Altöl nehmen, habs öfter gemacht, gibt aber schwarze Sifflecken an der Hose...


----------



## Ti-Max (18. Februar 2010)

Moin,

seit Jahren Hohlraumversiegelung für die Kette.

Wird nach dem Aufsprühen ein fester, trockener Wachs.

Habe auch den Eindruck, daß dies den Kettenverschleiß mindert, habe seitdem kaum Probleme mit springenden Ketten aufgrund verschlissener Ritzel.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1freezer (18. Februar 2010)

Ich leg seit Jahren meine Kette in bei Vollmond geschmolzenes Walfett ein, das hält die ganze Saison.


----------



## Falco2930 (18. Februar 2010)

1freezer schrieb:


> Ich leg seit Jahren meine Kette in bei Vollmond geschmolzenes Walfett ein, das hält die ganze Saison.



Hast du dir dafür auch eine Art Schrein gebaut?


----------



## 1freezer (18. Februar 2010)

Falco2930 schrieb:


> Hast du dir dafür auch eine Art Schrein gebaut?



Nein, ein Schrein verlängert die Lebensdauer der Kette nur um 1%, besser wäre ein Mistelzweig, der soll die Lebensdauer der Kette um rund 10% verlängern, hier in der Gegend gibts aber leider keine Misteln.


----------



## Raesfeld (18. Februar 2010)

:-D Dieses Forum ist nur geil!!!

Passt auf, nachher machen die Leute die das lesen noch wirklich 

@ Ti-max:

Hohlraumversiegelung ist doch dieses bräunlich-occa farbene Zeug? Kommt das denn richtig in die Gelenke rein oder hängt das nur auf der Oberfläche? Ist es beim Auftragen noch sehr flüssig?

Fragen über Fragen :-D
Aber würde sich für mich lohnen, wir haben ne KFZ-Werkstatt ;-)


----------



## Ti-Max (18. Februar 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> :-D Dieses Forum ist nur geil!!!
> 
> Passt auf, nachher machen die Leute die das lesen noch wirklich
> 
> ...



Hi,

ist genau diese braune Brühe. Beim Auftragen per Dose noch flüssig, wird dann hinterher wachsartig. Ich nehme immer die Dosen aus dem Baumarkt oder Autozubehör. Gibt diverse Hersteller, z.B. Nigrin (wenn ich mich nicht irre).

Die Kette wirkt dann ein wenig zäh wenn es ausgetrocknet ist, hat aber beim Schalten nie Probleme gemacht. Beim Rücktritt mittels Freilauf kann sie etwas ungeschmeidig werden und daher die Spannung verlieren. Aber wer tritt schon zurück

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Raesfeld (18. Februar 2010)

Hm... Grübel Grübel:

Wenn sie beim Rücktreten einen größeren Widerstand erzeugt, dann erzeugt sie diesen auch beim vorwärts Treten. Nur dass man es dabei nicht so deutlich spürt.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen, wie es bei anderen Kettenwachsen aussieht? Kommt da das selbe Phänomen vor?

Sollte man vor dem Auftragen von Wachs die Kette entfetten oder einfach oben drüber sprühen?
Bekommt man das Wachs auch wieder runter, wenn ja wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmidtle (18. Februar 2010)

Einfach drauf mit der Pampe!!!
Runter geht's von alleine!!!!

Ich hab verschiedene Produkte Dynamics Kettenöl,das von Rohloff,Neoval Kettenöl, Squird Kettenwachs ( ist ein geiles Produkt), Finish Line hatte ich auch schon mal.
Rohlhoff verharzt gerne ,muss man sparsam sein, und nach jeder fahrt durchwischen.
Squird mach ich im Sommer alle 200km drauf da verdreckt nichts, verharzen wie öl tut es nicht. 
Wenn du Öl nimmst und eine stark verdreckte Kette hast kannst du diese zuvor mit einem Kriechöl reinigen und danach das Kettenöl drauf machen.


----------



## besh (18. Februar 2010)

Ich nimm Kettenspray fürs Motorrad mit Keramik Zeugs von Polo.


----------



## Ti-Max (18. Februar 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Hm... Grübel Grübel:
> 
> Wenn sie beim Rücktreten einen größeren Widerstand erzeugt, dann erzeugt sie diesen auch beim vorwärts Treten. Nur dass man es dabei nicht so deutlich spürt.
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen, wie es bei anderen Kettenwachsen aussieht? Kommt da das selbe Phänomen vor?
> ...



Nun ja,

es kommt nur bei einem Rad von dreien vor. Ich säubere auch nie mein Rad wirklich gründlich, vielleicht liegt es in diesem Fall auch daran. Für die Leichtgängigkeit beim rückwärts treten ist ja die Kette nur bedingt verantwortlich, sondern vielmehr Freilauf, Innenlager und Schaltrollen. Zumal ich nur King Naben habe, die vom Freilauf etwas schwergängiger sind im Vergleich zu den üblichen Verdächtigen mit Sperrklinken. Kommt wie gesagt auch nur bei einem Rad vor.

Ich entfette meine Kette nie, sprüh das Zeug drauf, der überflüssige Dreck läßt sich dann abwischen. Hinterher kommt dann auf die dann einigermaßen saubere Kette nochmals eine Schicht, die dann antrocknet.

Habe im Übrigen auch jedes erdenkliche Öl probiert und nehme seit Jahren nur noch dieses Zeug.

Mein ältestes Ritzelpaket fahre ich nun fast 5 Jahre, immer noch mit der gleichen Kette. Bisher ohne springende Kette als Zeichen vom Verschleiß und ohne dieses grausige Geknirsche von "nassen" Ölen, die jeden Schmutz anziehen.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Raesfeld (18. Februar 2010)

Hab mein rad heute klinisch rein gemacht :-D
Bei dem ganzen Salz auf den Straßen habe ich etwas Angst wegen Korrosion an den beschädigten Eloxalstellen am Rahmen.

Kette hab ich wieder mit Öl geölt. Probiere das Wachsspray (Original VW Zubehör) mal aus wenn das Wetter etwas besser wird und ich auch öfter fahre.


----------



## chaz (19. Februar 2010)

besh schrieb:


> Ich nimm Kettenspray fürs Motorrad mit Keramik Zeugs von Polo.


Polo verleiht sein Öl? Ich bleibe bei Oil of Rohloff.


----------



## Opernfreunde (19. Februar 2010)

Dann werde ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.


----------



## Schmidtle (19. Februar 2010)

Ich nehm als auch das hier für meine Kette 





*AQUAglide Gleitgel *
AQUAglide - 200 ml Medizinisches Gleitgel mit optimalen Langzeit-Gleiteigenschaften. Besonders hautfreundlich ­ dermatologisch und klinisch getestet..
.....und die Kette gleidet dahin,die gänge flutschen rein und raus


----------



## Deleted 124581 (19. Februar 2010)

Mann,seit Ihr witzig.....
Also,wichtig ist nur ob Du bei Näße oder Trockenheit unterwegs bist!
Trocken:dünneres Öl,nimmt nicht so viel Dreck auf!
Naß : eher dickes,bleibt länger haften
Ich nehme entweder Hydrauliköl (Naß) oder Getriebeöl (Trocken) beides für 3e im Baumarkt!!
Spezialöle sind teuer und bleiben den Beweiß besserer Schmierung schuldig!!
Gruß sinuß alba


----------



## Raesfeld (19. Februar 2010)

Ist doch schön, wenn die Leute in einem Forum so einen Spaß haben! Erfreue auch du dich daran und genieße das Leben :-D

Ich bin ja besonders angetan von dem Kettensenf! Gibts den nur beim Großhandel oder auch im Rewe?

Was ich für die Kette immer besonders schlimm finde, sind staubige Schotterwege. Danach dieht die Kette immer wie gepudert aus. Hilft gegen sowas dieses Kettenwachs?


----------



## Deleted 124581 (19. Februar 2010)

Klaro,mach ich!!!
Nein,auch Wachs zieht Dreck/Staub an,einfach einen Lappen zur Hand leicht Kette durchlaufen lassen,fertig,auf einer Tour!
Öl ist noch genug zwischen den Gliedern (der Kette!! HaHaHa)
Gruß sinus alba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (19. Februar 2010)

HaHaHa :-D sehr geil!

Danke für die Info! Ich werde das Wachs im Frühling, sofern der endlich mal kommt, ausprobieren.

Ja, beim Radl gibts schon son paar Schweinereien:

geölte Glieder, gespannte Nippel, polierte Tauchrohre, Schnellspanner...

Wer sich das alles hat einfallen lassen... :-D


----------



## Blasebalg (20. Februar 2010)

da fehlen noch verdreckter Hinterbau, verwindungssteife Standrohre und ausgefranste Gleitlager...


----------



## Hot Carrot (20. Februar 2010)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Mann,seit Ihr witzig.....
> Also,wichtig ist nur ob Du bei Näße oder Trockenheit unterwegs bist!
> Trocken:dünneres Öl,nimmt nicht so viel Dreck auf!
> Naß : eher dickes,bleibt länger haften
> ...



Was verlangst du denn wenn jeden Tag gefragt wird, womit Fettet ihr eure Ketten.


----------



## chaz (20. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich fehlt mal wieder ein Kettenverschleißfred....


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (20. Februar 2010)

Generell nur Trockenschmiermittel. Da bleibt die Kette relativ sauber und das Einmassieren von Schmutz beim "Reinigen" mit dem Lappen zwischen die Kettenglieder kann unterbleiben. Hin und wieder nachschmieren und fertig.


----------



## Schmidtle (20. Februar 2010)

Genauso mach ich's im Sommer auch, Squird Kettenwachs drauf und gut ist.
Das mit dem dreck wo haften bleibt beim Kettenwachs,stimmt nur teilweise.
Nach dem die Flüssigkeit verdunstet ist bleibt eine Wachs schmierschicht auf der Kette , Diese bindet den staub wo sich niederlässt,zieht aber kein staub an ,wie zb. Öl das macht. Das einzige was ich ab und zu mal dann mach ist die Schalltröllchen reinigen,da setzt sich das Wachs sehr stark ab mit der Zeit,so alle zwei Wochen,im Sommer. Bei Öl müsste ich das alle drei Tage machen.





Das ist so ein richtiges Geiles zeug,bei 4 000km und zwei Räder hält das Fläschen locker über ein Jahr


----------



## Raesfeld (30. April 2010)

Ich habe gestern meine Kette getauscht. Leider viel zu spÃ¤t, dass ich auch noch neue Ritzel kaufen musste.
Die neue Kette mÃ¶chte ich jetzt mal von Anfang an mit einem Teflonschmiermittel behandeln. Habe mir fÃ¼r 4â¬ Finish Line Teflon-Schmierstoff gekauft. Heute das erste mal angewendet. Riecht, als wÃ¼rde sich die klare TrÃ¤gersubstanz schnell verflÃ¼chtigen und hoffentlich einen trockenen Teflonfilm hinterlassen.
Bin dieses klebrige KettenÃ¶l leid, da die Kette nach jeder Schotterfahrt aussah wie gepudert.

Naja, mal sehen was das mit dem Teflon bringt.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

für meine Kette nehme ich schon längere Zeit Rohloff Kettenöl. Kette säubern, ölen, überschüssiges Öl abwischen, fertig.

Das Teflonöl hält nicht lange, habe ich schon probiert. Weil das nicht so haftet wie auf einer Bratpfanne. Man tröpfelt es ja nur drauf, man beschichtet die Kette & Ritzel ja nicht wirklich. 

In alle Bowdenzüge kannste das Teflonöl reindrücken, dass bringt wirklich was.


----------



## q_big (1. Mai 2010)

> Getriebeöl



Bahhh, das Zeug stinkt doch übel nach faulen Eiern...
Ich bekomme schon immer das Kotzen wenn ichs Getriebeöl beim KFZ wechsele und ganz arg ists wenn mans auf die Hände bekommt, denn der Geruch ist erstmal nicht ohne weiteres abwaschbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.Racer (22. Mai 2010)

trexler schrieb:


> bin imoment am experimentieren wie ich meine kette am besten schmiere daher wollte ich mal eure meinungen hören was nehmt ihr zum schmieren Öle Fette teuere fahrradfette?oder das billigste was es gibt? speziell schmutzabweisende?


 weniger ist oft mehr!das finish line ist ganz gut.


----------



## F.Racer (22. Mai 2010)

weniger ist oft mehr. nehme meistens ein lappen mache öl rein u. ziehe die kette durch.


----------



## muhcator (23. Mai 2010)

...und wo kann ich bitteschön das Wunderzeuch Squirt in Deutschland kaufen oder ordern? 

Hab jetzt mal Tante Google bemüht und dort so gut wie nix gefunden - abgesehen von diversem Schmuddelkramzeugs 

Hab mir eigentlich fürs neue Bike Krytech von Finishline ausgeguckt - aber das will ich nach den positiven Empfehlungen von Squirt nun nicht mehr verwenden - bleibt einfach im Regal stehen und wird dort sauer werden.


----------



## RetroRider (23. Mai 2010)

Es gibt kein Wunderzeug. Die Kette muss erst geschmiert werden, wenn sie lauter wird. Nach der Tour Kette + Schaltwerksröllchen reinigen (falls nötig), dann auf der Innenseite der Kette Öl an den Rändern auftragen (also nicht auf die Bolzen, sondern auf die Laschen). Erst direkt vor der nächsten Ausfahrt wird die Kette durch einen Lappen/Papiertuch gezogen. Außer wenn Ritzel und Kettenblätter laut sind und ebenfalls Schmierung brauchen, dann kann man die Kette äußerlich erstmal ölig lassen.

Fett lässt sich nur bei kompletter Demontage aller Kettenteile anwenden, aber das macht man nur am 1. April.
Ansonsten braucht man natürlich Etwas kriechfähiges, also Öl. Bei Regenfahrten nimmt man klebriges/dreckanziehendes Öl, z.B. Pedros ChainJ. Schönwetterfahrer können auch auf das modische Ketteblitzblank-Zeug mit kurzlebiger Schmierung zurückgreifen. Oder einfach beides kombinieren: Das Lösungsmittel im kurzlebigen Schmierstoff löst Reste vom langlebigen Schmierstoff und transportiert sie zu den Gleitflächen.


----------



## RetroRider (23. Mai 2010)

muhcator schrieb:


> ...und wo kann ich bitteschön das Wunderzeuch *Squirt* in Deutschland kaufen oder ordern?
> 
> Hab jetzt mal Tante Google bemüht und dort so gut wie nix gefunden - abgesehen von diversem *Schmuddelkramzeugs*
> [...]





Einen Handjob- oder Tranny-Rahmen solltest du auch nie per Google suchen.


----------



## Macmolle (23. Mai 2010)

http://www.innotech-r.de/synth-innenlagerschmierung/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (23. Mai 2010)

Auch mal meine Senf dazu:

Ich bin hiermit zufrieden, gerade im Winter bei Wasser und Salz wird die Kette damit auch wieder schön sauber und leichtgängig, auch im Sommer für mich top.

Auch am RR keine "schwarze Schmiere" auf der Kassette etc.

http://www.innotech-r.de/synth-innenlagerschmierung/

Edit:MacMolle war schneller


----------



## tombrider (23. Mai 2010)

In der Bike 2/ 2010 war ein großer Schmiermittel-Test. Das von mir gelobte Ballistol kam in den wichtigen Punkten Schmutzhaftung und Kriechfähigkeit die Note "gut", nur die Dauer-Schmierfähigkeit kam auf "befriedigend", was meinen Erfahrungen entspricht: Man muß es normalerweise nach jeder Fahrt neu auftragen. Nur bei schönem Wetter hält es länger. Dafür ist der halbe Liter mit ca. 12.- Euro sehr günstig.

Testsieger waren von Dynamic sowohl der Kettenschmierstoff als auch der Wachsschmierstoff (Achtung: NICHT der 2k-Schmierstoff!). Und von Finish Line das Wachsschmiermittel (Achtung: NICHT das Kettenöl synthetisch, das Keramik-Wachsschmiermittel, das Keramik-Kettenöl synthetisch, das Teflon Schmiermittel oder das Universal Schmiermittel, die kamen alle schlechter weg!).

Etwas weniger gut, aber dafür biologisch abbaubar ist das Oil of Rohloff. In der Dauerschmierfähigkeit wurde es deutlich besser als das ebenfalls biologisch abbaubare Ballistol bewertet, in der Schmutzhaftung genau so gut, in der Kriechfähigkeit etwas schlechter.


----------



## juerscha.p (23. Mai 2010)

Also ich nehm für die Kette das gute, alte Ballistol Waffenöl.......


----------



## cnoc (24. Mai 2010)

zitat zippolino  
kann man balistol nicht sogar trinken?

dachte ich auch von meinem Rohloff auch war nich so der bringer ^^

MfG cnoc


----------



## Radonner (25. Mai 2010)

Ich nehm Teflonöl her, hab damit die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, außerdem kann man des auch gut für Bowdenzüge hernehmen und man hat eben ein Öl für alles.Find ich persöhnlich am besten.


----------



## Schmidtle (25. Mai 2010)

Servus,hab gerade gesehen das sich einer für Squirtlube interessiert.
Das Wunderzeug gabs mal beim Offenburger Marathon vor ca fünf Jahren als probe Fläschen,hab mich erst mal gewundert was das für ein Zeug ist,vorallen weil es aus Süd Afrika kam ???? 
Bestimmt nichts gutes,dachte ich mir,wurde dann später eines besseren belehrt.
Ein Jahr später gabs nochmal so ein Fläschen,diesmal mit kontakt Adresse aus Deutschland.

Die lautet so:

[email protected]

das letzte mal hab ich vor zwei Jahren bestellt,muß man mal schauen ob derjenige mit dem Zeug noch handelt,geschweige ob die Email Adresse noch stimmt.

Bin letzte Woche den Offenburger Marathon ,wie jedes Jahr,mitgefahren.
Die Kette war auch wieder mit Squirt geschmiert,lief die 84km wunderbar,trotz schlammschlacht.


----------



## silberfische (25. Mai 2010)

tombrider schrieb:


> In der Bike 2/ 2010 war ein großer Schmiermittel-Test. Das von mir gelobte Ballistol kam in den wichtigen Punkten Schmutzhaftung und Kriechfähigkeit die Note "gut", nur die Dauer-Schmierfähigkeit kam auf "befriedigend", ...


Ich möchte auch nur ein Kettenöl sehen, dass bei Sauwetter länger hält, als eine Tour... 
Selbst bei trockenem Wetter muss ich spätestens nach jeder 2. Tour neu schmieren, da die Kette dann staubig wird und anfängt zu rasseln (was mit Trockenschmierstoff meiner Meinung nach noch schneller der Fall ist).



tombrider schrieb:


> Testsieger waren von Dynamic sowohl der Kettenschmierstoff als auch der Wachsschmierstoff (Achtung: NICHT der 2k-Schmierstoff!).


Der Kettenschmierstoff war doch schon mal Testsieger... möchte nur wissen wie lange die das Zeug testen. Auch wenn der Kettenschmierstoff nicht verharzen soll, meine Kette war damit nach ein paar Touren recht stark verklebt (ja, ich habe die Kette vor dem Ölen und nach dem Einziehen des Öls immer mit einem Lappen abgewischt ). Den 2k-Kettenschmierstoff habe ich jetzt schon längere Zeit im Einsatz und bin damit sehr zufrieden (und er funktioniert bei mir auch bestens zum Schmieren der Schaltzüge).

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## bikemarathonist (29. Juli 2010)

punkt schrieb:


> seit längerem: http://www.in2dust.co.uk/Product_Info.html



genau das hab ich auf der Transalp ausprobiert und für gut befunden (SQUIRT).

Wo kann man es in Deutschland beziehen?


----------



## navpp (29. Juli 2010)

Viel ausprobiert, vom weißen Kettenfett übers Wachs bis hin zum Altöl aus dem Motorrad. 

=> Schei* egal, hauptsache man geht ab und zu mit einem Lappen drüber 

Aktuell schmiere ich (sicher noch lange) mit Castrol GP1 10W40 weil ich das sonst nimmer brauch 

Fallts net auf die mini-Flascherl von den diversen Herstellern rein. Sollten die wirklich irgendwelche Vorteile bringen dann sind sie den Preis für Hobby-Radler sicher nicht wert!


----------



## snorre (29. Juli 2010)

Könnte das das Ende aller Schmierstoff-Diskussionen sein???

http://www.engineersparadise.com/de/ipar/31882

Gruß, Snorre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (29. Juli 2010)

Nein, weil der Korrosionsschutz dabei eigentlich fehlt. Siehst du, wieder eine Diskussionsgrundlage


----------



## Raesfeld (29. Juli 2010)

Hört sich wirklich interessant an!
Ab Mitte August soll man die bestellen können, mal sehen was der Spaß kosten soll...
Wenn so ein Rädchen so viel kostet, wie eine mittlere Flasche Teflonschmierstoff, dann hab ich so ein Ding bald am Bike


----------



## J.O (29. Juli 2010)

Wo soll es die denn geben? 

Edit: habs gefunden
http://www.carbonforbikes.com/2/index.php?language=de&XTCsid=2ad047c39b9e86021292f3b49ef86d1e

wenn die sich an den Preisen für die Motorrad Teile orientieren könnte es sich Lohnen


----------



## navpp (29. Juli 2010)

Fürs Motorrad gibt es das schon. Kostet dort 150 für Halter mit einem Graphitschleifpaket (Kosten alleine 30). Hält angeblich 6000km und schmiert merk und messbar schlechter als eine mit normalen Schmiermitteln behandelte Kette. (wobei man auch bedenken muss, dass eine normal behandelte Kette nach 100km vielleicht auch wieder nicht mehr ideal geschmiert ist)

Vorteil: Sauber und optisch unauffällige Lösung; komfortabel da geringer Wartungsaufwand.

Nachteil: Vergleichbar sehr teuer; fehlender Korrorionsschutz.

Ich nehm an am Fahrrad ist das nicht anders. Gibt sicher Leute die damit gut bedient sind, für mich ist es nichts.


----------



## navpp (29. Juli 2010)

ok, da war jemand schneller


----------



## J.O (29. Juli 2010)

Naja wenn ich mir meine Kette bei den Bedingungen zur zeit anschaue ist da nach 50-100km nichts mehr mit Schmierung und alles andere währe ein einziger Sand klumpen.
Ich werde das zumindest mal testen wenn sich der Preis in grenzen hält.


----------



## snorre (30. Juli 2010)

navpp schrieb:


> Nein, weil der Korrosionsschutz dabei eigentlich fehlt. Siehst du, wieder eine Diskussionsgrundlage



 Hast recht!!! Und weiter geht´s!


----------



## bobons (31. Juli 2010)

Hi, einen Test gibt es übrigens hier kostenlos: Tour Test Kettenschmierung.

Schade dass sie nicht die Messergebnisse veröffentlichen, Schulnoten sind wohl nur im Verhältnis zueinander vergleichbar (Bedeutet z.B. eine 1 bei der Schmutzhaftung dass die Kette gar keinen oder nur wenig Schmutz im Vergleich zu Note 5 anzieht?).

Ich kann die Aussage über Schmierung voll teilen, irgendwas ist besser als nichts. Habe gestern einen Antrieb montiert und erstmal ohne Schmierung probegefahren.
Danach 1 halbe Stunde Industrie-Kettenschmierspray (ich glaube Silikonbasis) einwirken lassen, der Unterschied war gewaltig, als ob man die Bremse gelöst hätte.


----------



## navpp (31. Juli 2010)

Die Tour-Zielgruppe ist eben mit einem Schulnotensystem besser bedient, es reicht den meisten zu wissen welches Produkt für ihre Belange das Beste ist. Warum es besser als ein anderes ist und wie sich das zeigt ist zweitrangig. Das ist jetzt kein runterwürdigen der Tour-Zielgruppe, als Techniker wünschert ich mir so ein Ranking öfters mal für z.B.: Sparformen und Bankangebote. Davon hab ich wieder keinen Dunst.

Was ich allerdings nicht ganz verstehen kann ist die Handling-Wertung. 5 für das Motorenöl? Ich empfinde das als am einfachsten: Eine Verschlusskappe in ein Tuch und die Kette durchlaufen lassen. Das ganze 2 mal, einmal zum Reinigen, einmal zum Schmieren. Funktioniert super. Muss man halt ab und zu machen.

Interessant fand ich, dass das Finishline Wachsschmiermittel so gut abgeschnitten hat. Funktionierte bei mir nicht weil die Kette vor der Erstanwendung nicht komplett fettfrei war. Es haftete nicht ordentlich an der Kette. Die Kette war aber schon im Anliefungszustand schmierig. Soll ich mit Bremsenreiniger die Dichtringe ruinieren damit ich Wachsschmiermittel auftragen kann? Wohl kaum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (31. Juli 2010)

Welche Dichtringe willst du dir an so einer kette ruinieren?, das ist nicht wie beim Motorrad wo es X Ring usw gibt.
In einem der unzähligen anderen T zu diesem Thema gab es mal einen Link zu einem besseren Test da gab es auch Bilder der Ketten und Maße zu der Längung.


----------



## navpp (1. August 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> das ist nicht wie beim Motorrad wo es X Ring usw gibt.



Wertvolle Info, danke!


----------



## sub-xero (2. August 2010)

Das Problem ist immer das gleiche:

Ist das Öl zu dünnflüssig, muss man ständig nachölen.
Ist die Schmierung zu zäh, zieht sie Dreck an, was den Verschleiß erhöht und die Zahnräder versaut.

Motorradkettenspray zum Beispiel hat gute Eigentschaften, ist aber zu klebrig und zieht den Dreck an wie verrückt.

Ich verwende seit Jahren Ballistol, das ist ein gutes Öl. Man kann jedes x-beliebige Öl mit passender Viskosität verwenden, Preis und Marke sind völlig egal. Theoretisch kann man sogar Olivenöl verwenden, das wird halt mit der Zeit ranzig und stinkt. 

Wachs oder Hohlraumversiegelung ist für Spezialzwecke sinnvoll, z.B. im Winter (wenn man viel auf salzigen Straßen fährt). Dann ist aber ehrlich gesagt der Rost an der Kette noch das geringste Problem. Solches Wachs hat den Nachteil, dass es die Kette nur von außen versiegelt, während innen die Schmierung fehlt, so dass es die Beweglichkeit der Kette einschränkt und außerdem die Zahnräder verklebt.

P.S.: Lager ölen ist grundsätzlich eine sehr schlechte Idee!


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. August 2010)

Im Grunde ist die Sache ganz einfach: Die Schmierung muss im Innenbereich zwischen den einzelnen Kettengliedern und im Bereich Rolle und Kettenbolzen erfolgen. Außen an den Gliedern hat keine Schmierung zu erfolgen, da sinnlos. Also brauche ich einen Schmierstoff der in das Innere der Kette eindringt und dort die enorm aufretenden Kräfte aufnimmt. 

Ein durchschnittlich trainierter Fahrer bringt durchaus 400-500Nm auf die Kette, wenn er kräftig antritt. Profis schaffen da locker schon mal 7-800Nm. Zum Vergleich: ein Ferrari 360 mit 400 PS hat gerade mal 373Nm. Viele Biker sind sich garnicht bewusst welche Kräfte da wirken, wenn sie sich mal richtig in Zeug legen. Schwachpunkt ist die Lagerkombination Bolzen - Rolle. Hier muss ein Schmierstoff her der diesem Druck gewachsen ist. Die druckaufnehmenden Flächen sind gigantisch klein, der Druck, welcher den Schmierstoff von der Lagerfläche pressen will hingegen gigantisch groß. Ein zäher Schmierstoff ähnlich Kettesägeöl wäre schon nicht schlecht, bekäme ich ihn zwischen Rollenbohrung und Bolzen und würde er nicht, klebrig wie er ist, den Schmutz wie ein Fliegenfänger anziehen.

Alle anderen Öle verhalten sich ähnlich. Sie sitzen da und sammeln Schmutz. Natürlich kann ich die Kette durch einen Lappen laufen lassen. Funktioniert aber nur bei einer sauberen Kette. Ist sie erst einmal verschmutzt und ich benutze den Lappen, transportiere ich den Schmutz zwischen die Kettenlaschen. Bringt keine Punkte, nur Verschleiß. 

Eine Graphitschmierung wie vorher angesprochen, schafft es nicht ins Innere der Kette, witzlos. Mit Lösungsmittel versetzte Schmiermittel wie Wachs- Teflon- und Trockenschmiermittel schaffen es bis dorthin, wobei Teflon mein Favorit ist, da es über gute Trockenlaufeigenschaften verfügt. Man sollte ihnen nur die Zeit geben das Lösemittel ausdampfen zu lassen. Sie sind vielleicht nicht so effektiv wie ein gutes Öl, dafür sind sie fast trocken und verhindern das Sammeln von Schmutz. M. E. die bessere Lösung.

Nachschmieren ist damit jederzeit möglich, dann aber bitte ohne den blödsinnigen Lappen mit dem ich den Schmutz bloß gleichmäßig in die Kettenglieder massiere. Nach 800-1000km grundgereinigt, je nach Bedarf, hält sie schon eine Weile. Im Übrigen kostet eine gute Kette nur zwischen 15-20 Öcken. Mit anderen Worten: Ob eine Kette mit einer bestimmten Schmierung 500km länger hält oder nicht ist im Grunde so breit wie lang. Es gibt wichtigeres im Leben.


----------



## navpp (2. August 2010)

Es gibt Leute die übertragen Drehmomente mit Ketten  Ich versuche möglichst nur Kräfte zu übertragen. Apropos Kraft, Druck ist Kraft pro Fläche. Wenn Druck groß dann Kraft groß oder Fläche klein oder beides  E.v. auch gigantisch. Ansonsten hast du schon Recht, Schmiermittel außen an der Kette zieht natürlich nur Dreck an, Dreck der sich vorzüglich mit einem Lappen entfernen lässt.


----------



## J.O (2. August 2010)

Da fehlt halt noch ein Schritt in der Rechnung da kommen nämlich viel höhere werte raus, da komme ich grob überschlagen auf werte weit über 1000N was die Sache mit der Schmierung nicht einfacher macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (29. August 2010)

Schmidtle schrieb:


> Genauso mach ich's im Sommer auch, Squird Kettenwachs drauf und gut ist.
> Das mit dem dreck wo haften bleibt beim Kettenwachs,stimmt nur teilweise.
> Nach dem die Flüssigkeit verdunstet ist bleibt eine Wachs schmierschicht auf der Kette , Diese bindet den staub wo sich niederlässt,zieht aber kein staub an ,wie zb. Öl das macht. Das einzige was ich ab und zu mal dann mach ist die Schalltröllchen reinigen,da setzt sich das Wachs sehr stark ab mit der Zeit,so alle zwei Wochen,im Sommer. Bei Öl müsste ich das alle drei Tage machen.
> 
> ...



Das Zeug ist der Hammer!

Bin dieses Jahr auf 10fach umgestiegen und seit dem auf der Suche nach einer guten Schmierung. Bei den Preisen für die XX Kassette nur verständlich.

Habe wirklich alles mögliche ausprobiert (Dynamics, Finishline Produktpalette, Rohloff). Dieses Jahr waren zudem noch viele Rennen recht naß. Öl zieht Dreck, dry lubes waschen sich sofort ab bzw. bei Rennen > 5 h auch im trockenen.  

Heute die Lange im Rheingau gefahren, es hat zwar nicht geregnet, aber super matschig die Geschichte. Mit Squirt Lube ist die Kette schön sauber geblieben, aber hat bis zum Ende perferkt geschmiert. Bei 10fach merkt man das recht schnell, wenn man groß-groß fährt.

Zudem läßt es sich auch super anwenden. Die Konsistenz ist perfekt. Bin echt erstaunt, dass das nicht verbreiteter ist.


----------



## Jockelmatz (30. August 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Das Zeug ist der Hammer!
> 
> Zudem läßt es sich auch super anwenden. Die Konsistenz ist perfekt. Bin echt erstaunt, dass das nicht verbreiteter ist.



Das liegt wohl an dem erbärmlichen Vertrieb in Deutschland. Wo bekommst Du Squirt denn hier?

Ich habe mit Finish Line Ceramic Wachs bisher die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Kette läuft bei mir tatsächlich völlig geräuschlos damit.
Einziger Nachteil: Häufiges Nachschmieren nötig!


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. August 2010)

mit Google der 4. Hit: http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Pfle....html?XTCsid=4fa326ee4b24a56b2f36e21f5c7e1fb4 

Das von Finish Line habe ich auch probiert, kommt meiner Meinung aber nicht hin. Zudem hat mich da die Anwendung genervt, die Hälfte ging immer daneben. Und auf jedes einzelne Glied bearbeiten hatte ich keinen Bock.

Häufiges Nachschmieren ist aber wohl beim MTB immer notwendig.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (30. August 2010)

Im Sommer: _Dynamic Trockenschmierstoff_ - hält deutlich länger (ca. 100 km) als Finish Line Keramik-Wachsschmiermittel (spätestens ab 35 km Kettengeräusche) bei gleich guter Schmutzabweisung. Also kein Problem mit ständigem Nachschmieren auf Tour.

Im Winter: _Dynamic Kettenschmierstoff_ - super Schmierung, Schmutzanhaftung akzeptabel niedrig, lange Schmierintervalle. In der nassen Jahreszeit ist das sowieso so ne Sache mit dem Dreck. Bei ner Matschtour und Nässe kann man einfach nicht erwarten, daß Kette und Kassette so sauber wie im Sommer bleiben. Dann und auch bei Schneetouren wird die Kette sowieso nach jeder Tour mit dem Schlauch abgespritzt und neu geölt. Bei trockenen Bedingungen hält der Kettenschmierstoff schön lange, die Kassette wird aber mit der Zeit schwarz, wenn auch nicht so schnell wie mit manch anderen Schmiermitteln(ich fürchte, das ist in der nassen Jahreszeit nicht zu vermeiden). Kann das Zeugs bedenkenlos empfehlen.

Hatte schon einiges durchprobiert: WD 40, Haushaltsöl, innotech 105, Finish Line Keramik-Wachsschmiermittel, Teflonspray - alles Dreck!
Jedes dieser Produkte hat irgendwelche Mängel, entweder (lächerlich) kurze Schmierwirkung, durch Spray zuviel Zeugs danebengegangen, Schmutzmagnet sondergleichen oder eine Kombination aus all diesen Mängeln. Die beiden Dynamic-Produkte haben mich dadurch überzeugt, daß sie von diesen Mängeln vergleichsweise am wenigsten zeigen.
Wobei ich WD 40 immer noch verwende, um die Feuchtigkeit aus der Kette zu verdrängen, wenn ich sie abgespritzt hab, aber keinen Bock mehr auf komplette Pflege hab(z.B. wenn ich erst spät von einer Tour komme oder nach 3 Stunden bei -10° C verkühlt nachhause komme). Dann wird am nächsten Tag alles ordentlich gepflegt und bis dahin tut WD 40 seinen Dienst als Wasserverdränger gut.


----------



## DiabloPB (5. September 2010)

Hört sich gut an, dieses Dynamic Trockenschmierstoff kann mand as auch im Winterverwenden oder bei Nässe? Und hinterlässt das auch eine "schwarze Kassette"?

Wie reinigt ihr eure Kassette? Bei mir bleibt der Sand dran kleben


----------



## Raesfeld (5. September 2010)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren, da die Reinigung per Zahnbürste und WD40 sehr aufwendig ist und die Bremsscheibe schnell verölen kann.
Komplett ausbauen geht natürlich, aber ich habe nicht das passende Werkzeug dazu.
Die Kassette ist immer mein "Schandfleck am gepflegten Bike" wäre schön, wenn man das einfach ändern könnte


----------



## J.O (5. September 2010)

Ich mache das immer mit WD40 und einer einfachen Geschirrbürste das geht eigentlich sehr gut allerdings fahre ich fast ausschließlich Dry Öle die lassen sich viel einfacher wieder abwaschen.
Ansonsten nehme ich die lalle 4-6 Wochen mal ganz runter und reinige Kassette und Kette in der Werkstadt an der Waschbank.


----------



## snorre (6. September 2010)

ALso ich nehm für die Reinigung der Kette, Kassette, Kurbel den S100 Kettenreiniger von Wack (aus dem Motorradladen). 

http://www.wackchem.com/s100-kettenreiniger-deutsch/s100-kettenreiniger.html

Der hat den Vorteil, dass er nicht richtig flüssig ist, sondern gelartig/schäumt. Deswegen braucht man nicht so viel und es landet auch weniger am Boden. Einsprühen, kurz einwirken lassen, etvl. mit einer alten Spülbürste bearbeiten und dann einfach mit genügend Wasser abspülen. Fertig.
Danach trockenen lassen und gleich - mit was auch immer  - wieder ölen!


----------



## DiabloPB (6. September 2010)

Und das greift auch nicht die Kettenglieder oder ähnlich an? Also das da irgendwas innerlich austrocknet oder so.


----------



## snorre (6. September 2010)

Also ich konnte bisher noch nichts feststellen. Und ich nehm den schon länger. Hatte dazwischen auch schon mal die Polo oder Louis Hausmarke und war damit überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Hatte eher die Eigenschaften eines Bremsenreinigers (Dreck wird gelöst, ausgespült und saut auch leider ziemlich rum - auch auf Bremsscheiben ). Mit dem S 100 hab ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Mit dem von innen austrocknen gibts verschiedene Meinungen. Die einen sagen, dass dadurch die Grundschmierung der Kette verloren geht und deswegen überhaupt keinen Kettenreiniger benutzen.

MEINE Meinung ist, dass die Fahrradkette, da sie ja keine O- oder X-Ring-Dichtungen besitzt, die "Werksschmierung" eh irgendwann verliert. Somit kann ich meine Kette ruhig sauber machen, wenn ich sie zügig nach dem Trocknen wieder öle. Nach dem Ölen dann mal alle Gänge durchschalten!
Ich reinige meine Kette auch nicht nach jeder Ausfahrt (da wird sie nur fix durch einen Lappen gezogen, auf den ich vorher etwas WD40 o.ä. gesprüht hab und anschließend geölt), sondern mur, wenn ein "großer Waschtag" ansteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiabloPB (6. September 2010)

Ok aber das Austrocknen kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wenn das Innere austrocknet, dann ölt man es doch wieder mit einem Öl ein was doch dann ins Innere der Kette kriecht oder nicht?


----------



## snorre (6. September 2010)

Rischdisch!
Ich nehm dann nach dem Reinigen (und kurz antrockenen lassen) ein Kettenöl (Dynamic Kettenschmierstoff) und das gelangt dann von alleine ins Ketteninnere.


----------



## DiabloPB (6. September 2010)

Aber WD40 ist doch schon ein (kriech-)Öl, du reinigst also damit (mit einem lappen) und Ölst dann wieder mit Dynamic? Machst du das so vor jeder Fahrt?

Und wie ist das wenn du komplett reinigst, machst du das mit dem S100 und ner Zahnbürste? Und wie Ölst du dann? Öl in einen Lappen und durchkrubeln oder Lappen unter die Kette und Öl auf die Kette träufeln?

EDIT: Hat jemand auch Erfahrungen mit dem Dynamic Kettenreiniger?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k471/a3732/kettenreiniger-1000-ml.html


EDIT2: Mist es gibt so viele Kettenöle / Schmierstoffe. Was nehmen? Dynamic Kettenöl, Kettenschmierstoff o. Trockenschmierstoff?


----------



## Deleted 153402 (6. September 2010)

Zum Reinigen WD 40 auf einen alten Lappen; dann einfach etwas Motorenöl (was halt auch in den Pkw kommt), zum Schluss abwischen und ein *wenig* Wachs aufspühen. Klebt kaum, hält auch bei Regen lange.


----------



## snorre (7. September 2010)

Genau...

zum Reinigen (!) etwas WD40 auf einen Lappen sprühen (aufpassen, dass kein Sprühnebel auf die Bremsscheibe kommt!!!) und die Kette durchlaufen lassen. Anschließend irgendein, bzw. Dein Lieblingsschmiermittel (ich nenn jetzt extra nicht explizit eines - siehst ja, welche Diskussionen man darüber halten kann) auf die Kette geben. Vor der nächsten Ausfahrt dann noch mal kurz mit einem Lappen drangehen und überschüssiges Öl entfernen. Diese kleine Reinigungsprozedur mach ich nach jeder, jeder zweiten oder dritten Ausfahrt - ja nachdem wann ich dazu Lust hab und dran denke.

Die richtige Reinigung der Kette mach ich im Jahr vielleicht 3-4 Mal mit dem S100 und, wenn es überhaupt nötig ist, mit einer alten Spülbürste. ABer das S100 wirkt schon so sehr gut.

MEINER Meinung nach solltest Du Dir keinen Kopf wegen irgendeinem Schmierstoff machen (solange Du nicht NUR WD40 und Konsorten zum Schmieren nimmst). Eine neue XT-Kette kostet ca. 15 . Ich bezweifle, dass durch einen Schmierstoff, der sagen wir mal 5  mehr kostet als ein anderer, die Kette deswegen 1/3 länger hält. Der Mehraufwand (gedanklich und finanziell) steht IMHO in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen. Lieber öfters zum Radln gehen.


----------



## DiabloPB (8. September 2010)

Soooo nun habe ich mal mit nem Lappen und Dynamic Kettenschmierstoff den Schmutz nach innen massiert 

Also vorher knartschte die Kette an den Zahnrädern ja auch schon wegen des sandes, aber nachdem ich sie mehr oder weniger "gereinigt" habe, knartscht es meiner Meinung noch doller...

Kann man die Kette auch mit Wasser & Spühle und ner Zahnbürste reinigen? Also das der Sand / Schmutz im Inneren der Kette (also da wo halt Luft zwischen den Gliedern ist) reinigen? Da ist nämlich noch viel Sand und Schmutz drin und ich denke deshalb knartscht das ganze auch so. Hört sich "billig" an und ich glaueb auch nicht das das gut ist für die Mechanik.

Nunja, das ganze nach 1x Offroad fahren.... 

So wie "snorre" ja schrieb, ggf. den S100 Kettenreiniger verwenden. Aber gibts auch etwas was vielleicht nicht ganz so "aggresiev" ist?

Hat jemand z.b. Erfahrungen mit dem Dynamic Kettenreiniger?


----------



## Mr. Teflon (8. September 2010)

Hallo,

wenn Sand an der Kette und in der Kassette klebt, kannste mit der normalen Methode "abwischen > ölen > abwischen" nicht viel erreichen, dabei ist es auch egal welchen Kettenschmierstoff man verwendet. Die Kassette mit Seifenlauge o.ä. sauber machen. Die Kette, bekommste auch nur in einem Bad sauber mit Fettentferner. Danach sind die Kettenglieder innen aber auch ausgespült. Das wird sich aber nicht vermeiden lassen. Von außen bekommt da nichts mehr rein. Außer Du legst die Kette vielleicht nach dem Reinigungsbad in ein Ölbad und bewegst sie da drin.


----------



## baiker007 (8. September 2010)

dees was gerade zuhause is


----------



## lioznnep (9. September 2010)

Keramicwax sammelt weniger Trek in der kette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris4711 (9. September 2010)

Bzgl Kassette:
Wenn der Antrieb bei mir wirklich völlig verdreckt ist und das Hinterrad 'zufällig' ausgebaut, nehm ich Bremsenreiniger.
In eingebautem Zustand verwende ich ab und an auch gerne die Drahtbürste weil literweise mit Biozeug duschen zu lange dauert u auch zu teuer ist und zudem auch m.M.n. wenig bringt und die zu harten Sachen z.B. das Schaltwerk (Leitröllchen) & die Kette 'angreifen'.


----------



## snorre (9. September 2010)

lioznnep schrieb:


> Keramicwax sammelt weniger Trek in der kette



Ich nehm kein Keramicwax - vielleicht sollt ich mal meine Kette anschauen, wieviel Fahrräder (Trek) da schon drin hängen 

Also mit dem S100 Reiniger hab ich noch nie Probleme gehabt. Ist auch fürs Mopped gedacht und greift somit weder Alu, Lack noch irgendwelche Kunststoffe an.


----------



## Jockelmatz (9. September 2010)

Habe nach den vielen positiven Hinweisen hier mal Squirt ausprobiert und bin (bis jetzt) begeistert.
- Hält viel länger als andere Wachse, z.B. Finish Line Ceramic Wax, das ich alle 40-50km neu auftragen musste. Squirt habe ich jetzt 130km drauf, und die Kette läuft noch völlig lautlos. 
- Zieht weniger Staub an als Öle. 
- Die Kettenreinigung ist auch viel angenehmer: Nur mit einer trockenen Bürste wie z.B. Grunge Brush ein paarmal drüber, und der Dreck fällt einfach ab.

Ich bin dem üblichen Marketing-Hohlschwatz gegenüber ja auch eher skeptisch, aber könnte es vielleicht sein, dass das Mittelchen einfach nur gut ist?


----------



## DiabloPB (9. September 2010)

Hallo, habe das ganze ja nun auch mit dem Lappen gemacht bisschen Öl drauf und halt drüber gewischt, aber wie gesagt im Inneren der Kette ist halt imemr noch Dreck und das ganze knirscht und knackt furchtbar...

Aber das vollstädnige reinigen kann man doch nicht nach jeder fahrt machen?


----------



## Ultra_Violance (9. September 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Habe nach den vielen positiven Hinweisen hier mal Squirt ausprobiert und bin (bis jetzt) begeistert.
> - Hält viel länger als andere Wachse, z.B. Finish Line Ceramic Wax, das ich alle 40-50km neu auftragen musste. Squirt habe ich jetzt 130km drauf, und die Kette läuft noch völlig lautlos.
> - Zieht weniger Staub an als Öle.
> - Die Kettenreinigung ist auch viel angenehmer: Nur mit einer trockenen Bürste wie z.B. Grunge Brush ein paarmal drüber, und der Dreck fällt einfach ab.


Hallo,
zwar off-topic aber googled mal nach Squirt, das Schmiert ihr auf die Kette, wie soll ich das meiner Frau erklären


----------



## Jockelmatz (9. September 2010)

Naja, etwas merkwürdig sieht das milchig-weisse Zeug schon aus.... 

Ist ja aus Süd-Afrika, vielleicht vom Elefanten abgezapft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ultra_Violance (9. September 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Naja, etwas merkwürdig sieht das milchig-weisse Zeug schon aus....
> 
> Ist ja aus Süd-Afrika, vielleicht vom Elefanten abgezapft?



Nein nein, ich meine es gibt Frauen die zum Squirt kommen 
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&q=squirt&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=90d9d425ce5a835e


----------



## lioznnep (9. September 2010)




----------



## Rammer (14. September 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Habe nach den vielen positiven Hinweisen hier mal Squirt ausprobiert und bin (bis jetzt) begeistert.
> - Hält viel länger als andere Wachse, z.B. Finish Line Ceramic Wax, das ich alle 40-50km neu auftragen musste. Squirt habe ich jetzt 130km drauf, und die Kette läuft noch völlig lautlos.
> - Zieht weniger Staub an als Öle.
> - Die Kettenreinigung ist auch viel angenehmer: Nur mit einer trockenen Bürste wie z.B. Grunge Brush ein paarmal drüber, und der Dreck fällt einfach ab.



Auch für schlechtes Wetter geeignet ?


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. September 2010)

bei mir hat es auch unter sehr, sehr matschigen Bedingungen gut gehalten (siehe #93). War richtig überrascht. Kette blieb sauber und Schmierung blieb erhalten. Fahrer und Bike waren aber sonst Schlammmonster. Habe es noch nicht unter mehrstündigem Dauerregen benutzt.


----------



## Rammer (14. September 2010)

Ok. Danke Stefan ! In den kommenden Monaten gehe ich dieses Zeug mal ausprobieren.


----------



## DiabloPB (15. September 2010)

und woher beziehst du das?

EDIT: ok ebay bietet das an.

habe momnetan das dynamic kettenschmierstoff, und da lebt der schmutz ziemlich dran und außßerdem spritzt das öl an die strebe trotz mehrmaligem abwischen....


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. September 2010)

der dritte Hit mit Google ("Squirt lube"):

http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Pfle....html?XTCsid=4fa326ee4b24a56b2f36e21f5c7e1fb4

das selbe mit der Sauerei beim Kettenschmierstoff hat mich auch aufgeregt. Sowohl die "Spritzerei", also auch der Dreck-dran-haften.


----------



## bbsuisse (15. September 2010)

hab nicht alles gelesen und daher kein plan obs schon jemand genannt hat. Nach vielen Versuchen hat sich bei mir das Rohloff Öl am besten bewährt. Subjektiv die beste Schmierung und wenn man die Kette nach einer kurzen Einwirkzeit gut abwischt bleibt auch kein Freck hängen.


----------



## J.O (17. September 2010)

Die Feststoffmischung Ã¼ber das SchaltrÃ¶lchen ist jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r ~20â¬ nicht ganz billig aber ein Interessanter Ansatz.
http://www.carbonforbikes.com/2/shop_content.php?coID=102&XTCsid=54b3644cd01b01c6c487c1f4794d3cf0


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. September 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Die Feststoffmischung über das Schaltrölchen ist jetzt erhältlich für ~20 nicht ganz billig aber ein Interessanter Ansatz.
> http://www.carbonforbikes.com/2/shop_content.php?coID=102&XTCsid=54b3644cd01b01c6c487c1f4794d3cf0


... werde ich gleich einmal bestellen und probieren. Die Idee gefällt mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xb39 (29. November 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ... werde ich gleich einmal bestellen und probieren. Die Idee gefällt mir.



Und? Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit? Wie sieht's bei der momentanen Jahreszeit bzgl. Schmierung aus?

Gruß
xb39


----------



## softcake (30. November 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> Auch mal meine Senf dazu:
> 
> Ich bin hiermit zufrieden, gerade im Winter bei Wasser und Salz wird die Kette damit auch wieder schön sauber und leichtgängig, auch im Sommer für mich top.
> 
> ...



Gehöre seit einiger Zeit auch zu den Innotech-Fans. Hält zwar auch nicht länger als andere Mittelchen, doch die Kette bleibt (wirklich) sauber wird trotzdem nicht laut.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

im Grunde kann man das mit der Kette ganz entspannt sehen, wenn man folgendes weiß und beachtet, zumindest mache ich das so:

-  es gibt keine Grundschmierung bei Fahrradketten. Der klebrige Fettfilm auf einer neuen Kette dient in der Hauptsache dem Korrosionsschutz während der Lagerung.

-  ist eine Kette richtig schmutzig, runter damit, alles in Lösemittel tauchen, Orangen- Kalt- oder Bremsenreiniger sind gut dafür, und anschließend mit Spülmittel und heißem Wasser gut spülen, damit aller Schmutz und Lösemittelreste herausgewaschen werden. 

-  anschließend gut trocknen und mit dem Schmiermittel des Vertrauens neu schmieren.

Ich nehme stark lösemittelhaltiges und deshalb dünnes  Trockenschmiermittel, welches durch die Kapillarwirkung auch zwischen Bolzen, Rolle und Laschen läuft.

-  warten bis das Lösemittel verdunstet ist, überschüssiges Schmiermittel mit einem Lappen entfernen und fertig.

Auf gar keinen Fall gehe ich hin und ziehe eine schmutzige Kette nach dem Nachschmieren durch einen Lappen. Damit transportiere ich den Dreck doch genau dahin wo er Schaden anrichten kann: Zwischen die beweglichen Teile. Also sprühe ich zum Nachschmieren nur mein Schmiermittel auf und lass es wie es ist.

Am Sonntag war ich auf Tour in der Pfalz und musste ein paar Kilometer durch knöcheltiefe Matsche weil auf vielen Wegen Holz gerückt wurde. Bike und ich sahen aus wie die Sau. Anschließend frohr der Mist auch noch fest. Die Kette hatte ich gerade saubergemacht weil ich eine andere Kassette aufgezogen hatte und weil mein Trockenschmiermittel alle war, nahm ich Siliconspray vom Lidl um die Kette zu schmieren, mit dem ich normalerweise Pedale und Cleats einsprühe, damit der Gummi meiner Schuhe nicht auf den Pedalen knarzt. Und, oh Wunder, die Kette war immer noch blank. Ich werd das die nächste Zeit beobachten. Und ehrlich, bei dem Preis einer Kette muss ich mir kein Schmiermittel antun was teurer ist als ne Neue.

Grüße


----------



## [email protected] (30. November 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Die Feststoffmischung Ã¼ber das SchaltrÃ¶lchen ist jetzt erhÃ¤ltlich fÃ¼r ~20â¬ nicht ganz billig aber ein Interessanter Ansatz.
> http://www.carbonforbikes.com/2/shop_content.php?coID=102&XTCsid=54b3644cd01b01c6c487c1f4794d3cf0



Also sorry, aber die Versandkosten, wenn man nicht in Deutschland wohnt (und eigentlich auch dort), sind ja abartig.....fast 15 Euro Versand nach Ãsterreich - fÃ¼r eine Briefsendung, weil Paket braucht man doch fÃ¼r so ein kleines RÃ¤dchen nicht wirklich....Das grenzt schon an Wucher...

Edit: da bekomm ich fÃ¼r ein RÃ¤dchen + Versand glatt mal 2 funkelnagelneue Ketten mindestens.....man kann es Ã¼bertreiben auch. DafÃ¼r, dass ich (lt. Werbung) ein paar Kilometer mehr mit einer Kette machen kÃ¶nnte.....wobei, mit 2 neuen Ketten komm ich immer noch weiter, als mit einer Kette und diesem RÃ¤dchen-Dings....


----------



## J.O (30. November 2010)

4.95 in Deutschland ist doch Standard.
Aber für Österreich usw ist es schon heftig.

Mit Innotech habe ich auch sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, ansonsten halte ich es wie Rudirabe und das ist meiner Meinung nach  das beste verfahren.


----------



## Matrahari (30. November 2010)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


>


Dazu würde ich auch raten, hält relativ lang für so ein kleines Ding...


----------



## [email protected] (30. November 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> 4.95 in Deutschland ist doch Standard.



WTF....ihr zahlt in DE für einen Brief fast 5 Euro.... Bin ich froh, dass ich nicht da wohne.


----------



## J.O (30. November 2010)

Nicht für einen Brief.
Das ist der Standard was Versandkosten angeht wenn man etwas Bestellt da unterscheidet kaum ein Shop zwischen Brief Päckchen.


----------



## DiabloPB (30. November 2010)

Hab jetzt das Teflonöl von Finish Line, aber noch nicht ausprobiert, Bike steht seit Wochen im Keller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat2eps (1. Dezember 2010)

@ Rudirabe: Genauso mach ich es auch. Hat bisher am besten funktioniert und tut es auch weiterhin. Zur Reinigung nutze ich aktuell Dynamic Kettenreiniger, und zur Schmierung Dynamic 2k-Kettenschmierstoff (auf einer HG-73). Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist das Zeug auf Alkoholbasis, dabei verdunstet nach dem Auftragen ein größerer Teil sodass eine Art fester Schmierfilm zurückbleibt der auch sehr gut die Geräuschkulisse reduziert und dabei recht lange Schmierwirkung erzielt. Außerdem "hört" man dadurch wann man nachschmieren muss. Einziger Nachteil: Anfangs gibt es eine kurze Geruchsbelästigung nach Gebrauch (lagere das Fahrrad in der Wohnung), liegt wahrscheinlich am Schmiermittel in den Zwischenräumen und bei Sauerstoffkontakt somit zu erneuten Ausdünstungen. Dafür deutlich weniger "Dreckansammlungen" als beim alten Schmiermittel. 

Vorher habe ich Pedros SynLube genutzt, ist zwar genauso teuer, hat mich jedoch mehr als enttäuscht.


----------



## Enrgy (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich frage mich in Anbetracht der seit Bestehen des Forums anhaltenden Diskussionen um die Kettenpflege, ob wirklich mal jemand nach dem Wechsel vom Mittelchen A auf Mittelchen B einen signifikanten Anstieg der Haltbarkeit nachweisen konnte.
Wahrscheinlich nicht, denn die Betriebsbedingungen sind beim MTB doch von Antriebssatz zu Antriebssatz dauernd unterschiedlich, auch wenn ich immer die gleichen Strecken fahre.
Ein Rennrad-Schönwetterfahrer könnte da wohl schon eher eine Aussage treffen.
Am MTB fällt einem dann höchstens die Wirkung trockener Mittel auf, welche die Kette und Pulleys weniger zuranzen. Ob die aber dadurch tatsäschlich weniger Verschleiß ermöglichen als ein Öl, welches eher Dreck anzieht?
Und nach den ersten Schlammkilometern wie noch kürzlich vor dem Frost hat es sich eh ausgeschmiert, egal was, wie teuer und wieviel man verwendet.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. Dezember 2010)

@Enrgy
Das wird wohl so sein. Meiner Meinung nach ist es unter den Betriebsbedingungen unter denen ein Mountainbike bewegt wird gar nicht so wichtig wie gut oder schlecht ein Schmierstoff die Kette schmiert, vielmehr wie wenig Schmutz vom Schmierstoff zwischen die beweglichen Teile transportiert wird. Da mag ein Öl noch so gut schmieren, wenn es den Schmutz aufsammelt, was Öle nun mal tun, dann wird der in Verbindung mit dem Öl zu einer Polierpaste und das ist eindeutig kontraproduktiv. Dann lieber ein Mittel das weniger gut schmiert, den Schmutz aber abweist. So viel Arbeit vor jedem Ritt nachzuschmieren ist das nicht und wenns regnet, schneit oder matscht, ist im Grunde jedes Mittel nach ein paar Kilometern ausgewaschen. Da tuts auch ein billiges und öfters mal nachschmieren oder die Kette reinigen. Fragt sich, ob der Mehraufwand an Wartung, den Preis der Kette wert ist. Betrachte ich den ganzen Antrieb, Kassette, Schaltwerk und Kurbel gehören ja auch dazu, sage ich ja, gehts nur um die Kette, eher nicht.


----------



## Enrgy (2. Dezember 2010)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> ... Dann lieber ein Mittel das weniger gut schmiert, den Schmutz aber abweist...



Das hätte ich gerne bei dem Test von Veloplus.ch gesehen, daß die auch eine vollkommen entfettete und blanke Kette ohne Schmiermittel testen.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (5. Januar 2011)

Ich wollte nochmal aufs Reinigen der Kassette zurück kommen, da mir aufgefallen ist das einige sich dafür spezielle Mittel kaufen, wobei es weitaus einfacher und kostengünstiger geht.

In der Regel hat jeder Haushalt auch irgendwo eine Wurzelbürste.

Hinterrad ausbauen, wurzelbürste in seifenwasser tauchen und die Kassette erst in die Drehrichting, dann gegen die Drehrichtung schrubben.

2 - 2 Umdrehungen und sie sieht aus wie neu aus der Verpackung.

Generel finde ich die Reinigungs wirkung einer Wurzelbürste mit seifenwasser Genial.


----------



## wuerfelfreund (6. Januar 2011)

Also ich nehme auch das von Innotech. Bin selbst auch sehr zufrieden damit und es hat in verschiedenen Tests auch immer gut abgeschnitten. Meine persönliche Meinung ist aber das die kettenpflege meist überbewertet wird. Bei mir is eine kette max. 2000 km drauf und wird dann durch eine neue ersetzt....denn ne Shimano HG 53 bekommt man schon für weniger als 10 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffe-mit-Sahne (7. Januar 2011)

1freezer schrieb:


> Ich leg seit Jahren meine Kette in bei Vollmond geschmolzenes Walfett ein, das hält die ganze Saison.



Besonders gute Ergebnisse hatte ich mit den mittleren Fettschichten des Zwerggrindwals (Feresa attenuata)

Riecht nur wie ne oma unterm Arm, aber das Fett ist sowas von gut !


----------



## harthinterteil (29. April 2011)

Mein Kettenspray:
http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/profi-dry-lube-34081.html





mein Reiniger für alles einschließlich Kette (damit kriegt man alles sauber):
http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/spezialreiniger-1000ml.html





das Gerät, das mit dem Motorrad-Spezialreiniger betrieben wird:


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. April 2011)

Hi,

und dann damit durch die Natur? Sind sicherlich nur geringe Mengen und im Gegensatz zu dem was andere so legal ablassen wahrscheinlich nix, mir würde das trotzdem nicht behagen. Seit der Mensch die Zivilisation erfunden hat schraubt er an der Natur rum und versucht mit aller Macht sie platt zu machen. Es wird ihm sicherlich auch gelingen. Der Zeitpunkt ist schon viel näher als viele glauben mögen oder sich vorstellen können, da möchte ich so wenig wie möglich dazu beitragen.


Sicherheitshinweise: Hochentzündlich, *sehr giftig für Wasserorganismen, kann in Gewässern längerfristig schädliche Wirkungen haben*, Dämpfe können Schläfrigkeit und Benommenheit verursachen.


Rudi


----------



## Enrgy (30. April 2011)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Sicherheitshinweise: Hochentzündlich, *sehr giftig für Wasserorganismen, kann in Gewässern längerfristig schädliche Wirkungen haben*, Dämpfe können Schläfrigkeit und Benommenheit verursachen.



Das bezieht sich auf das Lösungsmittel, und man sprüht die Kette schließlich nicht in einem Bach stehend ein, sondern zuhause im Keller oder der Garage.
Da es sich um ein DryLube handelt, tropft nach dem Verdunsten des Lösungsmittels auch nix mehr runter und könnte die arme arme Natur schädigen 
Am besten für die Natur ist es, wenn ich überhaupt kein Rad fahre und zuhause bleibe. Dann gibts auch keine Bodenverdichtung auf den Wegen und Trails, wegen der die Grünen ja immer Angst um den gesamtdeutschen Waldbestand haben.


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. April 2011)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da möchte ich so wenig wie möglich dazu beitragen.



und seine Freizeit im Internet verbringen. Ist Dein Rechner aus Bioproduktion?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (1. Mai 2011)

Hätt' mich auch gewundert, wenn die dummen Sprüche nicht gekommen wären. Wahrscheinlich aber wisst ihr's wirklich nicht besser.


----------



## harthinterteil (1. Mai 2011)

Ich finde es nicht verkehrt, wenn sich jemand Gedanken über den Umweltschutz macht. Die selben Warnhinweise stehen aber auch auf Silikonspray etc.


----------



## tombrider (1. Mai 2011)

Für Umweltfreunde empfehle ich nach wie vor Ballistol oder Oil of Rohloff.


----------



## schnellejugend (1. Mai 2011)

harthinterteil schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht verkehrt, wenn sich jemand Gedanken über den Umweltschutz macht.


Ich auch.


Rudirabe schrieb:


> -  ist eine Kette richtig schmutzig, runter damit, alles in Lösemittel tauchen, Orangen- Kalt- oder Bremsenreiniger sind gut dafür, und anschließend mit Spülmittel und heißem Wasser gut spülen, damit aller Schmutz und Lösemittelreste herausgewaschen werden.
> 
> -Ich nehme stark lösemittelhaltiges und deshalb dünnes  Trockenschmiermittel, welches durch die Kapillarwirkung auch zwischen Bolzen, Rolle und Laschen läuft.


Zumindest, wenn man das nicht nur bei dem Verhalten anderer tut.

Ansonsten halte ich seine Methode für eher philosophisch als faktisch untermauert.


----------



## tombrider (1. Mai 2011)

So einen Aufwand für eine Kette??? Egal welchen Stundensatz man sich selbst für seine Arbeitszeit kalkuliert, da ist eine neue Kette billiger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (7. Mai 2011)

@ harthinterteil

Vielen Dank für den Tip. Bei dem von mir bisher benutzten Siliconöl, LIDL W5 - Universal Siliconöl, steht dieser Hinweis nicht drauf. Deshalb bin ich bisher davon ausgegangen, dass dieses Öl, sagen wir mal, umweltverträglich ist.

Ich habe mich aber weiter schlau gemacht und herausgefunden, dass diese Kennzeichnung recht oft auch auf von mir hin und wieder verwendeten Ölen und Fetten steht, bzw. beim Hersteller in den Sicherheitsdatenblättern zu finden ist.  Bisher habe ich nur darauf geachtet, dass die von mir benutzten Stoffe wenigstens lebensmittelverträglich sind, d. h. in Lebensmittel verarbeitender Industrie, Küchen usw.  verwandt werden dürfen. Wieder was gelernt.


@ schnellejugend

Was ist daran philosophisch, wenn man seine Kette mal saubermacht?


Rudi


----------



## Ritzibi (27. Juli 2011)

tombrider schrieb:


> Für Umweltfreunde empfehle ich nach wie vor Ballistol oder Oil of Rohloff.



Nicht nur für Umweltfreunde!
"Oil of Rohloff" ist mit Abstand das Beste was ich bisher hatte und ich hab schon viel ausprobiert.
Das Zeug ist jeden Cent wert


----------



## reddevil72 (30. August 2011)

Schwöre auf Innotech. Reinigt und pflegt perfekt.


----------



## Easy (7. November 2017)

Ich wichse meine Kette einmal in der Woche mit dem strammen Max (FINISH LINE ) und da beleibt, außer dem eigentlichen Schmierstoff, nicht viel Squirt hängen. Die Glieder der Kette sind selbst nach zig Kilometern im drei Stelligen Bereich noch so gleitfähig wie die Haut eines paarungs geilen Laubfroschs


----------



## Danimal (8. November 2017)

Hat mich schon gewundert, wieso hier über sechs Jahre Ruhe war.


----------



## memphis35 (8. November 2017)

Nach 6Jahren kann man ja mal wieder WD40 zum saubermachen u. Motoröl zum schmieren in den Raum werfen .


----------



## Altmetal (8. November 2017)

Easy schrieb:


> noch so gleitfähig wie die Haut eines paarungs geilen Laubfroschs


Ich mag mir nicht vorstellen wollen, wie du zu dieser Erkenntnis gekommen bist.


----------



## erD-manN (15. November 2017)

sonnenblumenöl

geht super, auch bei matsch noch akzeptabel. und vor allem: kein schlechtes gewissen dem waldboden gegenüber


----------

